# Kétlem



## francisgranada

Sziasztok!

Van a _kétlem_ igének főnévi igeneve (_kétleni/kételleni/kételni ??? ...)_ és normális ragozása ?

Például "Kétlem, hogy Béla eljön" természetesen hangzik nekem. Még a "kétled, kétli" is, habár nem igazán használom, de többesszámban és múltidőben nekem sehogy se "stimmel" ...

Mi a véleményetek?


----------



## tomtombp

Haha, nekem is rosszul hangzik és sosem hallottam. A kétlem valószínűleg a kétségem van valami felől/kételkedem valamiben rövidített alakja és csak azért terjedt el egyes szám első személy, jelen időben, mert (különféle érvelésekben, stb.) így használatos a leggyakrabban.


----------



## arlett

kétellni.


----------



## Encolpius

a kétellni igének kétfajta ragozása van
kétlem - kétette - kétli - kétje!
kétellem - kétellte - kételli - kétellje!


----------



## Zsanna

Encolpius said:


> a kétellni igének kétfajta ragozása van
> kétlem -* kétette *- kétli -* kétje*!
> kétellem - kétellte - kételli - kétellje!


Encolpius, ez a "ragozás" már azért is furcsa, mert nálunk a ragozás az én/te/ő/mi/ti/ők sorrendben történik. Azonban a nagyobb gond azokkal az alakokkal van, amiket pirossal kiemeltem. Ezek honnan származnak?


----------



## franknagy

A *kétlem* érdekes *hiányos ragozású* ige. Az a különleges benne, hogy nem az időjárásra vonatkozik (mint pl. esik, havazik, villámlik).
Csak elméletileg létezik a "kétleni" főnévi igenév. Gyakorlatilag nem használjuk. Még a múlt ideje helyett is a "kételkedni" múlt idejét modjuk.


----------

